# North reservoir 1/21/15



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Me and a buddy fished north reservoir from 12 to 5 caught about 50 gills 20 keepers. Caught a few barely legal crappie released them to swim another day. Caught 4 bass one of them being in the 3 1/2 4lb range did not get pic of the fat girl but sent her back down to swim another day the other three bass were Tiney 8 to 10" range. All in all it was a pretty good day! the snow wasn't too terrible I chose north for the easy drag. Ice was 11" off the handicap wall little slushy near shore but hard and thick once you get out about 15 yards. Water clarity was around 6ft. I took a few photos but for some reason Ohub is not letting me load them I'll try later.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

How was the ice


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

11" little sloppy near the shore but not bad.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good job. Ive enjoyed your reports this season!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks saugeyefisher !


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

Hey bobber nice job I ended up at osp 4 hours 2 crappie tuff time there


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

portagelakes said:


> Hey bobber nice job I ended up at osp 4 hours 2 crappie tuff time there



Anybody fishing the channel out from the ramp at osp? I've done well out in there in the past.


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

Nope only two other guys out there I was at tree one was off to the right of the sherrif boat house and other was straight out


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Had little time today so I hit north from 10:30 ish until 2 Ice was still around 11" thick water clarity today was less than yesterday maybe 5ft visibility a buddy came out to join me around 11:00 made a couple moves but once we got on them it was on 9 fow fishing around 7 foot the gills were slamming every drop kept 20 for the fryer all of my fish came off an orange jig with black spots my buddy used purple with not much luck so he switched to hot pink and they were all over that as well using waxies I stayed with the Orange and black as it seem to be working fine for me. It was great to get out there and really knock the snot out of them with an old fishing buddy I haven't fished with in years! Boy we had a blast!
























only caught a few crappie and no bass today all the crappie went back down the hole to grow up.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice. You seem to usually do pretty good there.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

nixmkt said:


> Nice. You seem to usually do pretty good there.



I go for the short easy drag I'm getting lazier as the season Go's on lol! North is one of those places where they are either on or off. If I don't catch a fish in 20 mins I move if after a few moves if no fish I sit and wait for them to turn on and some days that just never happens.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

you're the man Davey! I gotta get out with ya soon. Its been too long.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icefisherman4life said:


> you're the man Davey! I gotta get out with ya soon. Its been too long.



Man I been wondering where you have been! Old Tmoney asked about Ya when we was fishing the other day!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

man i didnt know T money was still around?????????? Next time yall go out let me know. Or have jimmy hit me up. Ill come hang out for sure dude.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah he's around and sorta kickin lol


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

hahahaaaaaa thats awesome dude!


----------

